# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Alerta en Francia por una explosión en la planta nuclear de Flamanville

## termopar

> *Alerta en Francia por una explosión en la planta nuclear de Flamanville*
> 
> El accidente habría ocurrido en un área que no maneja material peligroso. Las autoridades informaron que cinco personas resultaron intoxicadas, pero no consideraron necesario activar el plan de emergencia
> 
> Una planta nuclear en el norte de Francia sufrió una explosión este jueves, que no activó los protocolos de emergencia ambiental debido a que no hay riesgo de contaminación, según informaron las autoridades.
> 
> Cinco personas resultaron "ligeramente intoxicadas" pero no hay ningún herido grave, indicó a la AFP Olivier Marmion, uno alto responsable de la prefectura. "Es un incidente técnico significativo, pero no es un accidente nuclear", resaltó un funcionario local a la agencia AFP. La explosión se registró sobre las 10 de la mañana (hora local, 9 GMT).
> 
> Las instalaciones, operadas por la firma Électricité de France (EDF), están ubicadas en Flamanville,  en la región de Baja Normandía.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.infobae.com/america/mundo...e-flamanville/

El reactor ha quedado parado al afectar a la sala de maquinas:




> *Una explosión en la central nuclear francesa de Flamanville deja cinco heridos leves por intoxicación*
> 
> La central nuclear de Flamanville, en el norte de Francia y operada por EDF, ha registrado hacia las 10:00 horas de este jueves una explosión que ha dejado varios heridos aunque, según informa el diario local Oues-France, no hay riesgo nuclear.
> 
> Entre los afectados, según francetvinfo.fr, habría cinco personas intoxicadas levemente aunque las autoridades han remarcado que "no hay riesgo de radiación". Se trata, pues, de "un evento técnico importante, pero no es un accidente nuclear".
> 
> Hasta el lugar se han desplazado los equipos de emergencia pero, según fuentes de la prefectura citadas por el diario, no se ha activado el plan particular de intervención ya que no hay riesgo nuclear. Aún así, el funcionamiento del reactor 1 ha sido detenido; la central tiene dos reactores.
> 
> Los bomberos han indicado que se ha producido una explosión que ha ocasionado un incendio en el corazón de la central, fuera de la zona nuclear de la misma. En concreto, según varios medios locales, el incidente se habría producido en la sala de máquinas.


Referencia: http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/eur...e-Francia.html

Como decían?....las centrales nucleares son seguras??? hasta que pasa algo, claro.

----------


## Jonasino

> Como decían?....las centrales nucleares son seguras??? hasta que pasa algo, claro.


Las noticias y su manipulación:




> Flamanville : attention aux fausses vidéos de l'explosion
> Des vidéos censées montrer l'explosion à la centrale de Flamanville sont partagées sur les réseaux sociaux. Sauf qu'il s'agit d'images détournées.


Fuente: fraceinfo




> Explosion à la centrale de Flamanville : la préfecture écarte un « risque nucléaire »
> 
> Un départ de feu, circonscrit, est survenu dans la salle des machines de la centrale. « Cinq personnes ont été légèrement intoxiquées », selon la préfecture.
> 
> En savoir plus sur http://www.lemonde.fr/energies/artic...Lw2HJyMe342.99


Fuente: Le monde

----------


## Jonasino

> Alerta en Francia por una explosión en la planta nuclear de Flamanville


¿Que es termopar?



Respuesta:

----------

F. Lázaro (09-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Espere ....que no le oigo, QUE PREGUNTO SI LAS CENTRALES NUCLEARES SON SEGURAS????

Ya me imaginaba que brindando con champan francés la resaca aun tenía sus efectos.

Siga con las viñetas, manipulaciones y demás circo que pone en evidencia su falta de respuestas. 

Las manipulaciones las trae usted, pues yo no he traído ningún vídeo. Y los franceses, evidentemente lo dejaran en un pequeño cortocircuito y un olorcillo que fíjese usted han tenido que llamar a los bomberos y 5 personas con intoxicaciones, poquita cosa, supongo que sería por el humo de la vela de algún cumpleaños. Como lo del prestige....."unos hilillos de plastilina"

Y por último, por qué paran todo un reactor por un chispazo de nada?

Nada, usted siga brindando, no se preocupe. Siga pillándola, que sus respuestas salen del fondo del alma.

----------


## Jonasino

> Y los franceses, evidentemente lo dejaran en un pequeño cortocircuito y un olorcillo




¿Es un pájaro?
¿Es un avión?
¿Es un termopar volador gozando de salud de hierro?
¿Es una horrible explosión en una central nuclear francesa?

NO, simplemente Paterna.....

----------

F. Lázaro (09-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Déjate de sensacionalismo barato. Un incendio en un ventilador situado debajo del alternador en el edificio de turbinas. Incendio que no ha tenido ningún impacto en la seguridad de la central, ni se ha producido ningún escape de radiación. Sólo una leve intoxicacion por humo en varios trabajadores de la planta. Mucho peor es lo de Paterna y no has dicho nada...

https://www.edf.fr/groupe-edf/nos-en...de-flamanville




> Y por último, por qué paran todo un reactor por un chispazo de nada?


El reactor se para de forma automática por precaución. Seguridad termopar, eso se llama seguridad.

Debería de preocuparte más el robo de material radiactivo en Santa Coloma de Gramenet.
Es la segunda vez en lo que llevamos de año que desaparace material radiactivo en España.




> http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...ta-coloma.html
> 
> *Alertan del robo de un maletín radioactivo en Santa Coloma*
> 
> *Protecció Civil alerta de que no se manipule su contenido*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Sensacionalismo barato?

Me "tranquiliza o no" saber que ha habido un incendio en una central "controlado". En otras ocasiones no ha sido así, basta que algo salga mal y se lía. El accidente de Vandellós que hizo cerrar el reactor I también empezó en los sistemas de refrigeración, exactamente en el mismo sitio, salvando las diferencias y tipología:




> *La noche más larga de Vandellòs: 25 años del accidente nuclear* 
> Las protestas contra las nucleares siguen vigentes 25 años después del accidente que desencadenó en el cierre de la central nuclear Vandellòs I
> Isabel Martínez
> 
> Decía Séneca que cada cierto tiempo es necesario desenrollar la memoria para sacudir todo lo que hay almacenado. Buenos discípulos de esta filosofía de extraer del recuerdo lo que había depositado se han mostrado Ecologistas en Acción y una cuarentena de entidades, partidos políticos y sindicatos que coincidiendo con la fecha del vigésimo quinto aniversario del accidente de la central nuclear Vandellòs I pusieron en marcha una campaña para pedir el cierre de las nucleares en el Estado. Una campaña que ha culminado este domingo con la celebración de un funeral simbólico ante la explanada de la antigua planta, ahora reconvertida en el Centro Tecnológico Mestral de acuerdo con el proceso de desmantelamiento que la central inició en 1998.
> 
> Construida entre los años 1968 y 1972 en base a una tecnología nuclear de primera generación del tipo grafito gas y explotada por la compañía hispano Hifrensa, la central de Vandellòs I era una de las dos plantas atómicas que alojaba el municipio de Vandellòs y L'Hospitalet de l'Infant la noche del 19 de octubre de 1989 cuando, a las 21:39 horas, se inició un fuego en el área no nuclear de las instalaciones. Concretamente, en el edificio de las turbinas. Un incendio que significaría el epílogo de esta planta puesta en marcha a principios de los setenta.
> 
> Con el fuego y sus consecuencias, comenzaba la noche más larga de Vandellòs: horas de desconcierto, peligro e incertidumbre. Una noche en que, según expuso al juicio celebrado en 2000 el entonces gobernador civil y responsable de activar el PENTA, Ramón Sánchez, no pudo contrastar de manera fidedigna el alcance real del incidente hasta pasadas las 4 de la madrugada. Aunque el accidente comenzó en el área de producción de energía eléctrica, el peligro se situó en la afectación a los diferentes sistemas de refrigeración del reactor. Dos de estos cuatro sistemas fallaron aunque, finalmente, fueron suficientes para mantener buenas condiciones para el reactor.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.eldiario.es/catalunya/noc...315669019.html

Sigan con sus copas de champán y dándole poca importancia a los accidentes. Siguen sin responderme, son SEGURAS las centrales nucleares? nunca pasa nada?

El hormigón y el acero de hace 40 años y en uso radioactivo soporta las explosiones y las temperaturas del mismo modo que el recién instalado?. 

A todo esto, no hay ninguna central en activo en el mundo de más de 50 años. 

Pero tranquilos que según usted nunca ocurrirá nada, claro. Si un día ocurre, ustedes echarán globos fuera como ahora...Hoy: un maletín, un incendio quimico en paterna......Mañana: Bah, Nada! unos pocos canceres de tiroides más, no importa, la medicina lo arregla todo ahora.  Una zona contaminada, bah!, con lo grande que es España, así crecerá la naturaleza salvaje como en chernovyl, qué bien!

No me creo que usted diga todo esto sin ningún interés en el sector.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Siguen sin responderme, son SEGURAS las centrales nucleares? nunca pasa nada?


Sí. La industria nuclear ha alcanzado las mayores cotas de seguridad, más que cualquier otra industria en el mundo.

Si el resto de industrias llegasen a alcanzar el nivel de seguridad de la nuclear, el mundo sería mejor. Mucho mejor.




> El hormigón y el acero de hace 40 años y en uso radioactivo soporta las explosiones y las temperaturas del mismo modo que el recién instalado?.


Los estudios realizados por técnicos competentes en la materia han demostrado que el acero de las vasijas se ha comportado mejor de lo que se esperaba en un principio y que apenas ha sufre degradación por efecto de la radiación durante tantos años. Esa mole de acero se comporta bien bajo los esfuerzos cíclicos a los que está sometida, el acero de las vasijas cumple con las especificaciones ASME. Véase Garoña.




> A todo esto, no hay ninguna central en activo en el mundo de más de 50 años.


Pronto las habrá, tranquilo. Con su salud de hierro podrá ver llegar las centrales a los 60.

La de Monticello, gemela y espejo de Garoña, lleva 46 y seguirá durante muchos más.




> Pero tranquilos que según usted nunca ocurrirá nada, claro. Si un día ocurre, ustedes echarán globos fuera como ahora...Hoy: un maletín, un incendio quimico en paterna......Mañana: Bah, Nada! unos pocos canceres de tiroides más, no importa, la medicina lo arregla todo ahora.  Una zona contaminada, bah!, con lo grande que es España, así crecerá la naturaleza salvaje como en chernovyl, qué bien!


Sin comentarios... _a palabras necias, oídos sordos._




> No me creo que usted diga todo esto sin ningún interés en el sector.


¿Y usted, tiene intereses en el sector de las renovables? ¿Cobra primas?

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Ni cobro primas, ni tengo intereses, pero usted si debe tenerlos ya que no contesta. Lo único que hago es pagar impuestos y con eso me gano el derecho a opinar en qué se debe gastar lo que con gusto pago.

Y las centrales no son seguras, si lo fueran y tuviesen un buen mantenimiento no se producirían incendios con intoxicados

----------


## Jonasino

> Espere ....que no le oigo


¿No habíamos quedado que tenía una salud de hierro?

----------


## termopar

Otro suceso similar al de Flamanville pero silenciado (los rusos no son proclives a la transparencia, y luego ocurre lo que ocurre)

Otro nuevo reactor "de ultimísima generación" y de seguridad "infranqueable":




> *Russia fixes a reactor it initially refused to say was broken*
> Russian nuclear officials say they’ve fixed a generator glitch that more than two months ago shut down its prized, first of a kind AES-2006 reactor under a cloud of embarrassment and initial secrecy.
> 
> January 31, 2017 by Charles Digges
> 
> Russian nuclear officials say they’ve fixed a generator glitch that more than two months ago shut down its prized, first of a kind AES-2006 reactor under a cloud of embarrassment and initial secrecy.
> 
> The November 10 generator failure at the reactor, which began operating last year at the Novovoronezh Nuclear Power Plant south of Moscow, was kept under wraps by nuclear utility Rosenergoatom.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://bellona.org/news/nuclear-issu...say-was-broken

sigo sin escuchar esas voces....máxima seguridad en las plantas nucleares.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Pero escucha voces cuando entra al foro? Entonces vaya al médico, psiquiatra, son los que se encargan de eso, seguro que se pondrán contentos con su caso.

----------


## Jonasino

> bellona.org


¿Bellona?........

----------


## termopar

Donde está la seguridad de las centrales nucleares? cómo se callan! el silencio "escrito" es delicioso. 

Algunos confunden licencias literarias con enfermedades mentales. Será cosa del calamote!

----------


## perdiguera

Mientras uno tiene dislexia, y escribe mal, otros son expertos en licencias literarias.
Aunque si se lee mucho a quien confunde artimañas con democracia, acaba uno no sabiendo democracia y deriva hacia imposiciones dictatoriales.

----------


## termopar

> Mientras uno tiene dislexia, y escribe mal, otros son expertos en licencias literarias.


Y otros ...expertos en enfermedades mentales. Si al final el que debe estar yendo al psicólogo o al psiquiatra es usted; vaya entonces, no se angustie tanto.

....Aunque es bueno reconocer sus defectos:

*La Dislexia* es un trastorno del aprendizaje. *La persona disléxica no puede leer correctamente* debido a la discrepancia entre el potencial de aprendizaje y su nivel de rendimiento, sin que exista cualquier tipo de problema, ya sea sensorial, físico, motor o deficiencia educativa. *Esto causa ciertos desajustes en la lectura que a su vez pueden causar otro tipo de psicopatologías del aprendizaje y de la autoimagen.*

Como consecuencia, *las personas afectadas por la Dislexia tienen serios problemas de comprensión en la lectura*. 

Referencia: https://psicologiaymente.net/clinica...rnos-mentales#!




> Aunque si se lee mucho a quien confunde artimañas con democracia, acaba uno no sabiendo democracia y deriva hacia imposiciones dictatoriales.


Sí claro, lo que usted diga.

----------

